

Patrick Collison Puts the Squeeze on Wikipedia - toffer
http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/07/oscon-preview---how-patrick-co.html

======
mark_h
NICTA (ICT research organisation in Australia) have something similar:
<http://www.tiniwiki.com/main/>

I believe it's a demo application of some compression technology they've
developed that can be updated with more recent content easily, but my first
thought on hearing about it was "Didn't Patrick Collison already do this?"

------
pc
This interview -- transcribed (very) directly from a Skype conversation --
makes me have so much respect for Obama's eloquence when speaking without
notes. I need to improve.

------
noss
It's possible to get "Don't panic!" engraved into the iPhone, right?

~~~
DanHulton
This is not slashdot - while funny, this comment doesn't add to the
conversation.

~~~
omouse
Vote it down and don't make a silly comment. You're just making it worse.

------
fno
Since this is open-source, is there a fork for PC/Linux yet? I am not the
slightest bit interested in the iphone, but having this on a USB stick would
be handy.

------
sfphotoarts
Patrick was largely wasting his time... as everyone (and their pet arcturian
megadonkey) knows the real whole sum of human knowledge can be compressed down
to MOSTLY HARMLESS.

The rest of the 2GB might as well be filled with cocktail recipes.

~~~
sfphotoarts
What happened to everyone's sense of humor today?

